# TUBE CUFFS: How to?



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

Hello! A friend if mine is sending me some Dankung 2040 tubes. I just read in a thread that cuffs make them last longer? What are these cuffs, and how/where do I attach them?


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Rather than tying directly to the tube I slip another tube over the bandset and then tie. Below is a 1745 bandset using a 2040 tube under the tie. I tie with #32 rubber band using wrap and tuck. Theraband is better. Many people use string.


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

What tools do I need? Will a Leatherman suffice? 
(I have a Leatherman Rebar )


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

To pull the tube through I use a pair of straight haemostats. I find them useful for other purposes such as when tuck and tying, pulling the tube through tight holes, etc.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_c_0_8/190-9478790-6748766?url=search-alias%3Dhpc&field-keywords=hemostat&sprefix=hemostat%2Caps%2C293


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

pgandy said:


> Rather than tying directly to the tube I slip another tube over the bandset and then tie. Below is a 1745 bandset using a 2040 tube under the tie. I tie with #32 rubber band using wrap and tuck. Theraband is better. Many people use string.


On this set up do you have two tubes go thru one hole in the pouch, or do you have two holes per side ?

What ammo you using and how is the increased velocity, do you notice a big difference between this and a single pseudo taper ?

wll


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

pgandy said:


> To pull the tube through I use a pair of straight haemostats. I find them useful for other purposes such as when tuck and tying, pulling the tube through tight holes, etc.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_c_0_8/190-9478790-6748766?url=search-alias%3Dhpc&field-keywords=hemostat&sprefix=hemostat%2Caps%2C293


Some folks grind off the hemostat's serrations and smooth the tips so as not to adversely affect the rubber. Other folks simply use a rounded long nose pliers for the same reason.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

wll said:


> pgandy said:
> 
> 
> > Rather than tying directly to the tube I slip another tube over the bandset and then tie. Below is a 1745 bandset using a 2040 tube under the tie. I tie with #32 rubber band using wrap and tuck. Theraband is better. Many people use string.
> ...


I use a four hole pouch, two holes on each side.

I use mostly, and by far mostly, hex nuts weighing 6.8 g. although I use .50 cal. lead balls as a standard for comparison and this is what I carry with me. The nuts are the most destructive and the cheapest way for me to go. Not to mention the most convenient, I only have to go about 50 m up the mountain to the hardware store. Everything else has to be imported and gets EXPENSIVE. I frequently cut a drink can in half with less than 10 nuts. I did it today with a new type bandset at 7 or 8.

With .50 cal. lead I get about 36% more energy with the double bands. I have a relatively short pull at 32/33", someone with a longer pull should do better. The single band is more economical. For the most obvious reason, only half of the rubber is used, but less obvious is that the double bandset has twice as many bands to break and if any one of those breaks the set is finished. I practice entirely with the double bands to accustom myself the harder pull and especially not upsetting the slingshot on the release, which I find more tricky than having the strength for the pull .


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

pgandy said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > pgandy said:
> ...


pgandy,

Thank you very much for your info as it is very helpful. I may build a set tomorrow, I have plans to do it a little differently, I will post pictures.

I plan on a double folded loop that is cuffed and then two ends going through the same hole in the pouch and then cuffed ... we will see if that works out as clean in real life as it does in my head !

wll


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Keep us informed.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

pgandy said:


> Keep us informed.


Well to put it as bluntly as I can, I did not work out, tubes are to thick and it wont work for me ;-(

I just made two sets of my Kent version of 1745 pseudos and put them in my hunting bag, back to the drawing board.

wll


----------

